# Is your cable co using Copy Protection Flags?



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I just wanted to see how many of the users out there are subscribers to a cable company where they are using "Copy Protection" flags.

If you would be so kind as well, after voting, Tell us what city, state and cable company your using as well as what channels are or aren't being copy protected.

I am in Far North Dallas area. (Frisco/Plano area). Using TWC.

*All* digital channels are using copy protection flags. The locals are *NOT* using copy protection flags. None of the analog channels are using copy protection flags.

From time to time I have noticed "errors" in that some of my favorite shows that are normally "Copy protected" *SOMETIMES* don't get the flag set. This is hit or miss and can never be planned on.

TGC


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fios, NNJ, no


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

CW Austin (Crime Warner) . Same as TGC. I have also noticed some channels that are usually copy protected being turned off from time to time.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Atlanta GA, Comcast. I don't get premium channels like HBO and such, but the Encore channels are wearing 0x02 in addition to being encrypted. Haven't seen copy protection on anything else, I don't think.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Standard Comcast is now the premium channels plus several non-premium movie channels (Encore and related channels). So I would expect a fair number of "other" in the results here, like from me!


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

Cox Phoenix - All Digital Channels except for Locals & Analog


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Ever since SDV came along, Charter in SoCal has been copy-flagging any digital versions of the Discovery Networks, including HD Theatre and SD channels such as Science and Military.

Before SDV, Smithsonian was always copy-flagged. Occasionally a copy flag would show up on certain Discovery shows, such as American Chopper, but not the entire channel.

I never subscribed to HBO/Showtime etc. but I would not be surprised if these were flagged.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Comcast PA, only premium (e.g., HBO). I haven't noticed on other movie channels.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Comcast South Jersey. Premium digital channels and TLC. I haven't noticed any others.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

CrispyCritter said:


> Standard Comcast is now the premium channels plus several non-premium movie channels (Encore and related channels). So I would expect a fair number of "other" in the results here, like from me!


Crap, I should have voted other, woops.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Charter in Knoxville, TN - no copy protection on any channels including the premiums.

I hope they don't read this and change it!


----------



## memzinla (Dec 28, 2009)

I am in Los Angeles and have Time Warner Cable. They have copy protection on all channels except locals, Cartoon Network and The Weather Channel.


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

Cox Cable in Santa Barbara has Copy flags on everything except for OTA and analog channels, its really annoying, and led me to buy a Slingbox.


----------



## smgeisler (Dec 23, 2001)

FIOS Pittsburgh - All HD channels and video from internet cannot be copied. Non-HD can be copied.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Comcast Seattle - I don't have any premium channels so don't know about those.

MGMHD and FLIX are copy protected.

BIO SD is copy protected, but BIO HD isn't.


----------



## jtgamble (Sep 12, 2008)

Comcast Seattle - at least Encore is copy protected, haven't noticed any others, but haven't been looking too carefully (only really noticed because a few movies showed as such in TiVo desktop when I was testing something out earlier, and they were all from Encore.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've only noticed it on HBO, though I'm not positive it's ALWAYS on on HBO.. I rarely record it (others in the household want it). I know in the past when I have tried to record it (via dubbing from my Tivo) to my other hard drive/DVD recorder, the (analog) copy protection would kick in JUST when a new show started, e.g. The Sopranos. So I could make some recordings, but not all.

I do know that the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame concert is copy protected.. So I have a 4.25 hour long keep until I delete on my TivoHD.. argh.


----------



## bongoherbert (Dec 21, 2001)

TW Albany / Saratoga. Just a bunch o' copy protection, except the locals. 

So, now, 2 out of the 3 reasons I bought the HD (HD recording, saving to my iPod, netflix streaming) don't really work that well. Oh money... you laugh at me when I spend you.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

TWC Raleigh / Durham NC. All Digital channels have been flagged except for Local and analog channels.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

donnoh said:


> Charter in Knoxville, TN - no copy protection on any channels including the premiums.
> 
> I hope they don't read this and change it!


Has Charter implemented SDV in your area yet?


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

New Castle Indiana Comcast

Don't have access to Premium, PPV, or VOD, but Encore is copy protected. Everything else is clear.


----------



## h0mi (Dec 29, 2007)

All analog was protected in San Diego... its just a handful of channels besides OTA that isn't protected. Syfy I believe was not (havent checked in a long time).


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

RCN Metro Boston. Only the Premiums (HBO, Shotime and the like) are copy protected, USA TNT, ESPN and the like aren't


----------



## jordiboy (Sep 18, 2007)

Brighthouse, Tampa Bay. All channels except analog and some local digital channels.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

CableVision (Bronx, NY).

I voted other. Some cable channels are protected, others are not. All HBOs are protected (understandable). The other stuff is a mixed bag. Nick Jr is protected, but Nick HD is unprotected-- I don't really understand what makes some content protected and others not.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

comcast central NJ II. 

originally my system was an independent. They flagged all digital channels except local rebroadcast. Comcast bought the system and stayed the same for a year or 2.

then in the spring last year when they started converting everything to digital to ditch analog they took the flags off of everything except the pay movie channels, everything else is clear. 

So just pay movie channels here.


----------



## bongoherbert (Dec 21, 2001)

Btw- I haven't looked lately, but last I checked, I believe Analog was also protected in TWC Albany / Saratoga. So locals only.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

FIOS, Northern VA. No channels protected.
(well I haven't personally confirmed PPV or VOD; but HBO/Showtime/etc aren't)


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Mine only copy protects the HD version of HBO. Now that they've added more HD versions of HBO multiplex channels, they might be copy protecting those, too. None of the other premiums or digital cable channels are copy protected, again, excluding the SD versions of the HBO multiplex channels (but not HBO itself in SD, oops)

Edited to add: To clarify, everything except locals are encrypted across the wire, but the CCI byte is 0x00 on almost everything.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

WOW noticed another person created the same poll... almost


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

what's funny is the results don't match...

:-D


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

TexasGrillChef said:


> WOW noticed another person created the same poll... almost


Yeah, sorry about that. I really did try searching first.


----------

